# New prop came



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

My newest prop came today


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Wow! Nice!


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

NOW we're talkin! NIIIIICE! small block chev with 2 4's on a low plane if I'm not mistaken, way cool ride!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Good eye...


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Just Beautiful! Glad to see it arrived safely.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*It's really beautiful!*


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

woohoo.that is great


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

drooooooooollllllll


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Shweeeet! Nice ride man!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Getting first take of gas and some dork backed into me.... broke the tran linkage... I know what I am doing tonight!


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Damn that is bad ass.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Brad Green said:


> NOW we're talkin! NIIIIICE! small block chev with 2 4's on a low plane if I'm not mistaken, way cool ride!


 wow good eye
good luck with it tounge


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

How bad is the damage TS?


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

tonguesandwich said:


> Getting first take of gas and some dork backed into me.... broke the tran linkage... I know what I am doing tonight!


That Blows Big Time...AArrrrhhhggg!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Didn't see that until now. Ug!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice wheels! 
Oh and the rest of the car is good too....

Fantastic car..me jealous!


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

tonguesandwich said:


> Good eye...


Not really, just been doin' it a loooong time...let's see, aluminum heads, Taylor wires on an HEI dist., 1 5/8 headers to sidepipes,A/C, auto trans w/ a deep pan (watch those speed bumps!) and wishbone link ladder bars. Been driving a 6/71 blown, straight axled ex-gasser to work everyday for years, so I kinda know the lingo. Enjoy it, it's a great lookin' ride!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Hey Brad...is there a good place online to get the sidepipes... one ain't so happy.
I think the cable from the shift to the tran snaped,,,, won't hift but I can get under and shift it. My daughter almost ran over my head. He hit the front tire and pushed it back... it was crazy because a bunch of people were standing around it. They all started screamin g at him (don't know who they were). I can drive it with no problem... once I put it in gear.
Brad what else can I do to trick it out.... how about brakes, they suck. DO you know a forum that can get this coffin tricked?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

WOW Tongue...OUTSTANDING!!!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

OMFG, I'm not even going to consider showing this thread to hubby when he gets home.

That is totally waaaaaaay cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Hey Tongue, first off, if you haven't gone there already, hit www.SpeedwayMotors.com for your sidepipes, brakes and such. Next stop would be Summitracing.com. for the trans cable. Both companys have been around forever and have outstanding customer service. I've never really dealt with any rodder forums, it's kinda of a sub-cult around here and we just tend to congregate. If I can be of any help, please feel free to email anytime!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Very nice TS,
one day I'll have to get to your side of town to see it up close


----------



## SkullWerks (Mar 4, 2008)

Thats sooooooooooo rad I love the haunted touch!!!!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Nice Wanna Race?


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I think this deserves the you suck.!!>.

Very nice tongue..


----------

